# Possible Hypo Sunkissed Corn.



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Got this female sunkissed from serpenco in the summer and I am now starting to think that she could possibly be a hypo sunkissed.

She just seems to be too light to be an ordinary sunkissed and doesn't actually have any black on her, its more of a purpley brown colour on her belly checks and the small amount around some of her saddles.

Let me know what you think.

This is her actuall colouring.










This is how her belly checks look.










This one shows the colour of her belly checks a bit better.










This one shows the colour of the little amount of purpley/brown by her saddles, and how little of it there is.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Err sunkissed IS a form of hypo.: victory:
Known as hypo type "B"
Or do you mean hypo "A" and sunkissed together ?
Sorry I'm just a bit confussed


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep what i mean is is she a hypo 'a' and hypo 'b'?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if it wasn't for the SK pattern, i'd even go as far as saying it looks very lava-ish


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

OK cheers
Just threw me a bit with sunkissed actualy being hypo in the first palce.
So you think two forms of the "reducing black" gene in same snake. Could be.
I know they do exist as I heard of some from serpenco last year, but not seen any myslf.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I don't think that Rich Z works with lava so think we can rule that one out but you never know what he may be keeping secret.

Yes there are a few in the USA and a couple in the UK as far as I can remember a forum member on here has one but can't remember who.


----------

